# closet flange



## plumjoe (Oct 21, 2009)

what do you do when you need to replace a closet flange. but the glue dosnt seem to hold, and the concrete crumbles when you drill into it or try to set screws andanchors.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow! Almost an entire year goes by and this is your first post.


----------



## plumjoe (Oct 21, 2009)

PlumbCrazy said:


> Wow! Almost an entire year goes by and this is your first post.


 i am a lurker :whistling2:


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Try live chat, we were just discussing closet flanges


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

plumjoe said:


> what do you do when you need to replace a closet flange. but the glue dosnt seem to hold, and the concrete crumbles when you drill into it or try to set screws andanchors.


 Call a plumber.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

That is strange the glue would not glue the flange to the pipe


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Open the glue and take a loooong deeeeep breath to make sure it is still fresh...........


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

plumjoe said:


> what do you do when you need to replace a closet flange. but the glue dosnt seem to hold, and the concrete crumbles when you drill into it or try to set screws andanchors.


You're kidding, right? :whistling2:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I use 3 tubes of silicone around the base of the water closet. They don't move. 

If you have a 4" drain, you don't even need a flange...


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Matt said:


> I use 3 tubes of silicone around the base of the water closet. They don't move.
> 
> If you have a 4" drain, you don't even need a flange...


 
or hydraulic cement.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I use 6 wax rings molded into one huge wax ring, works every time. :laughing:


----------



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

2 cans great stuff foam she'll seal right up, no wobble either:whistling2:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Thank you guys for making me laugh again. Now let's help the poor lad, shall we? What type of pipe? Is it white or black? white=pvc cement, black=abs cement. The pipe is plastic, right?
With regard to the crumbling cement, remove all crumbling cement (yes all the old garbage) and repl. with new cement mix. Solvent weld (that means glue it) flange. Flange must be on top of finished floor. Using 1 wax ring (w/o that stupid plastic ring which an auger can get hung up on) set bowl level. Grout with grout color of choice. Then install supply line. Test for leaks. Charge $373.87. Send me half. Then post again. -Tom


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

You could just instead have a " Rockstar " energy drink and forget all your troubles. :laughing:


----------



## plumjoe (Oct 21, 2009)

white pvc used gray oaty glue could not anchor cause of cement floor uneven thanks to lowe's professional tile installer used cement along with regluing and told her i would come back tomorrow to reset and level toilet


----------



## plumjoe (Oct 21, 2009)

first time i havent been able to drill deep enough to get concrete screws to hold just thought it was weird that the glue wasnt holding even after 30 min of drying time


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Something really wrong with that glue ! Get the green can . If you can't get screws into that concrete ,,,, mix up tile FLOOR GROUT ( sanded ) , lay it out were the rim of the toilet will be ,, set toilet on wax ring & grout , tighten bolts and level toilet . Clean up excess grout ,, LET IT SET UP before finishing hook up


----------



## plumjoe (Oct 21, 2009)

Cal said:


> Something really wrong with that glue ! Get the green can . If you can't get screws into that concrete ,,,, mix up tile FLOOR GROUT ( sanded ) , lay it out were the rim of the toilet will be ,, set toilet on wax ring & grout , tighten bolts and level toilet . Clean up excess grout ,, LET IT SET UP before finishing hook up


pretty much what i did customer is happy


----------



## TheSkinnyGuy (Sep 15, 2009)

...some GREAT advice here... I needed a good laugh.


----------

